# Ibook G4 SAV FNAC et APPLE : interminable...



## fpoil (9 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'interviens juste pour me libérer d'une histoire de m...

En mars 2004, j'achète un ibook g4 800 que j'adore. En août 2004, en rentrant de vacances la belle machine me lache : plus de jus avec ou sans baterie, elle ne s'allume plus mais plus du tout, rien , nada... surement carte mère hs

Ayant acheté la bête à la fnac, je me retourne naturellement vers leur SAV et dépose l'ibook le 23/08 et là commence la galère... toujours pas finie à ce jour 9 novembre 2004...

Le 6/09 je reçois un courrier de la fnac me présentant un devis de 350 euros... je me dis il ya erreur je suis sous garantie.. je me déplace... après quelques discussions j'apprends qu'apple veux me changer mon clavier en plus de réparer ce qui est sous garantie (j'ai cassé une des patte du clavier mais peu importe cela ne se remarque que lorsque je veux l'enlever et comme j'ai déjà installer l'airport extreme et 512 de ram). Je dénonce donc le devis ne demandant que la réparation de ce qui est sous garantie avec l'accord du responsable SAV de la fnac des halles...1 mois et demi passe et rien pas de nouvelles... je me déplace à nouveau et là kafkaien personne n'est capable de me répondre .. ou est mon ibook? j'arrive à attraper le responsable qui appelle son centre de traitement et enfin apple... ouf la machine est partie de chez apple... 3 semaines plus tard pas de nouvelles... nouvelle visite où j'apprends que mon appareil viens de faire 2 nouvelles navettes entre fnac et apple car manquait une touche sur le clavier ?! et qu'actuellement il est chez APPLE ?! un mail vient de partir chez apple demandant un avoir pour la machine immobilisée depuis 2 mois 1/2...

Bref à ce jour je ne suis pas sur de retouver ma machine et les données du hd, que je peux peut être espéré avoir une nouvelle bécanne mais qu'il va falloir me battre pour récupérer mon airport extreme et ma ram..

je suis orphelin...


----------



## rimo89 (9 Novembre 2004)

Vraiment pas de chance !!!


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2004)

Sale histoire vraiment


----------



## macinside (9 Novembre 2004)

une question me tarode, pourquoi vouloir passer par la fnac alors que tu aurai pu passer directement chez apple ?


----------



## Sebang (9 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une question me tarode, pourquoi vouloir passer par la fnac alors que tu aurai pu passer directement chez apple ?





			
				fpoil a dit:
			
		

> Ayant acheté la bête à la fnac, je me retourne naturellement vers leur SAV



 
Je pense que c'est la réaction de la plupart des gens : ramener la machine à l'endroit où on l'a acheté, même s'il est vrai que j'aurai également fait appel direct à Apple. Mais ça, c'est parce que je sais que c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire avec Apple. 

Sinon, effectivement, sale histoire.
Quand je vois la compétences des vendeurs ("conseillers", c'est vite dit) de la Fnac, j'ai rien envie de leur acheter d'électronique !


----------



## roro (9 Novembre 2004)

envoie un courrier recommandé avec A/R à Apple et à la Fnac pour exiger un retour rapide de ton iBook réparé.
Quasiment 2 mois sans matos, c'est inacceptable.


----------



## fpoil (9 Novembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une question me tarode, pourquoi vouloir passer par la fnac alors que tu aurai pu passer directement chez apple ?



euh... faineantise... plus facile pour moi de passer à n'importe quelle fnac parisienne (10 mn de chez moi ou de  mon travail) que t'attendre un transporteur ou de faire la queue à la poste

bref j'ai compris la leçon et si par malheur il m'arrivait une nouvelle c... je connais la procédure

je suis là où il ne faut pas être cad entre deux prestataires, soit dit en passant ils ne sont pas très fort pour tracer un process, que de coups de tel pour savoir où est ma machine

quand à la lettre avec a/r c'est la prochaine étape, pour l'instant j'ai décidé de pourrir la vie du responsable sav de la fnac, j'ai son numéro et je ne vais pas le lacher

parce que bien que patient et courtois dans la vie je n'en reste pas moins un client


----------



## Dahas (10 Novembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> envoie un courrier recommandé avec A/R à Apple et à la Fnac pour exiger un retour rapide de ton iBook réparé.
> Quasiment 2 mois sans matos, c'est inacceptable.


 Avec la menace de se faire aider d'une association de consommateur. TU es même en droit de demander un dédommagement, une extension de garantie parait logique.
 Lache pas l'affaire.


----------



## fpoil (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon comme je l'ai dit plutôt je n'ai pas laché ce cher responsable :

 je le vois lundi et il m'a fait le deal suivant : soit il a eu des nouvelles d'apple et il me rend ma machine lundi réparée nickelle , soit il fait un geste commercial et me donne un ibook neuf dernière génération (le 1.2 ghz) avec l'airport installée et un avoir pour me racheter une barette de 512 .

 il m'a proposé de me voir samedi mais je pars passer un ptit WE à Istanbul jusqu'à dimanche donc je serais frais dispo lundi matin

 qui vivra verra

 quand à l'extension de garantie elle est de droit dès lors que l'immobilisation excède 7 jours (cf code civil)


----------



## fpoil (15 Novembre 2004)

epilogue : suite à mon entretien de ce jour avec responsable sav fnac j'ai obtenu gain de cause enfin presque parce que la fnac n'avait pas d'ibook dernière génération en stock donc je viens de passer une commande d'un ibook 1,2 12" neuf (donc avec airport extreme) + ram 512 + airport express (encore 2 semaines mini à attendre)

sinon en cas ou, étant donné que je ne sais pas où est mon ancienne machine (chez apple ou à la fnac), je donne son numéro de série (    ). On ne sait jamais si une de ses deux enseignes s'amusait à remettre ma machine dans le circuit commercial...

il faut jamais mettre un numéro de serie dans un forum


----------



## Amophis (15 Novembre 2004)

Content que ton histoire s'arrange 

Mais bon, mauvais point pour la Fnac et Apple   



Moralité, si tu ne te bats pas tous les jours, tu te fais enfi..ler tout le temps  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2004)

C'est clair qu'il faut jamais lacher l'affaire


----------



## fpoil (17 Novembre 2004)

mon nouvel ibook est dispo aujourd'hui à la fnac des halles COOL!


----------



## fpoil (17 Novembre 2004)

Petites précisions pour ceux que cela interresse : losque l'on passe par la SAV de la FNAC on se retrouve face à 3 intermédiaires ! la FNAC, MMS un sous traitant et APPLE ! Bref le bordel assuré avec jeux de bandes à trois si moindre problème. Moralité : passer directement  par APPLE. De plus il n'y a qu'en France (en restant au niveau européen) où le vendeur a une responsabilité au niveau du SAV, dans les autres pays les choses sont plus claires : le SAV c'est le contructeur qui en a la responsabilité et ce pour n'importe quel matos, au moins pas d'ambiguité!


----------



## gaetan (19 Novembre 2004)

Seul point négatif : la non récupération de tes données du disque dur de l'ibook d'origine. A moins que tu aies fait une back up évidemment...


----------



## Amophis (19 Novembre 2004)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> Seul point négatif : la non récupératio, de tes données sur ton disque dur sur l'ibook d'origine. A moins que tu aies fait une back up évidemment...


 Il est précisé dans les borchures Fnac qu'il FAUT faire une backup des données avant expédition de la machine, ils ne prennent pas la responsabilité de la perte des données.


----------



## pitoupharma (2 Décembre 2004)

Il se trouve que la FNAC/mss/apple on aussi mon ibook depuis le 3novembre suite a une carte mère morte.

Après diagnostique un transporteur est venu me prendre ma machine.



20 jours après je reçoit un devis pour changement de coque inférieure (le verrou de la batterie est cassé depuis des mois) pour 400 euro hors garantie.



Je refuse le devis vers le 22/11/04



J&#8217;appelle mss le 01/12/04 pour savoir ce que deviens mon ibook (un g3 800 de février 2003).

Miracle il n'on pas reçu le retour de devis pourtant posté le 22/11/04.

De l'aveu de mon interlocuteur mon mac n'est pas encore en réparation et mss ne comptait me relancer que dans un délai de 1 mois............



Depuis j'attend car mon vendeur (la FNAC) na rien d'autre a dire.



Si la FNAC et apple n'on que ce niveau de prestation a fournir en sav je regrette mais pour faire fuir les client apple il n'y a pas mieux.



J&#8217;espère recevoir ma machine un jour....mais la lecture de ce post (que j'ai lu 2/3 jours après avoir mis mon ibook au sav) m'a quelque peu refroidi...



Je note que ce billard a 3 bandes par téléphone surtaxé interposé est lui aussi regretable. Car pour le moment personne ne sait ou est ma machine...


----------



## fpoil (2 Décembre 2004)

Bienvenue au club et surtout bon courage.

 Je ne sais pas si tu peux te déplacer mais c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire. Je suis passer au moins une dizaine de fois à la fnac des halles et , tout en restant poli, leur ai mis la pression. Résultat : un nouvel ibook qui fonctionne parfaitement ... jusqu'ici! bon, j'ai perdu mes données mais autant pour moi, les backup sont absolument nécessaire en info (en fait j'avais pas mal de doublons sur mon imac donc rien d'important de perdu)


----------



## Woz Music (4 Décembre 2004)

Mon ibook est parti deux fois en répa. 1ier fois sous garentie, je suis passé par apple et sous 10 jours je pouvais allez je recherché au magasin. 2ième fois sous garentie mais j'avais l'apple care. Mardi on me le prend jeudi on me le rend. Je vous avoue que j'étais surpris que sa aie si vite


----------



## cecile (12 Décembre 2004)

J'envisage d'acheter un iBook. Vu les problèmes de SAV vaut-il mieux le prendre à la FNAC, ou sur l'Apple Store, sachant que je prends la config de base (budget très limité :-( ) ?

 Cécile


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Décembre 2004)

Salut et bienvenue

Il n'y a pas de règle absolue sur la qualité de SAV. Je pense qu'en cherchant sur les forums, tu trouveras des personnes qui ont eu des soucis avec les deux... sachant qu'à mon avis, il y a d'avantage de post sur les cas qui se passent mal que sur les cas où tout s'est bien passé .

Dans ton cas (N'ayant besoin que d'une config de base), deux avantages pour l'achat à la Fnac:
- retour immédiat sous 10 jours sans discuter en cas de soucis (pixels morts...)
- 6% de remise si tu prends la carte Fnac (valable que pour le premier achat​


----------



## mattthieu (12 Décembre 2004)

en belgique, il y a une nouveauté à la fnac, je ne sais pas pour la france.
la garantie est de deux ans en standard, et pas un an, ils prolongent donc celle d'apple de un an. c'est assez utile, et ça évite de devoir prendre l'apple care dans certains cas (je n'irai que très peu à l'étranger avec, donc le côté international de la garantie payante d'apple m'intéresse peu)

bref, j'ai commandé mon ibook 12" ce matin, j'espère qu'ils seront vite livrés


----------



## fpoil (12 Décembre 2004)

cecile a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage d'acheter un iBook. Vu les problèmes de SAV vaut-il mieux le prendre à la FNAC, ou sur l'Apple Store, sachant que je prends la config de base (budget très limité :-( ) ?
> 
> Cécile


 rien ne t'empêche de l'acheter à la fnac, tu bénéficieras aussi de la garantie apple pendant 1 an. Mon erreur a été de passer par le SAV fnac alors que j'aurais pu (et aurais du) passer directement par apple. La garantie n'est pas une garantie Fnac mais la garantie apple,la fnac n'étant qu'un intermédiaire, la preuve il envoie ensuite la machine chez apple dès que pb.


----------



## mattthieu (12 Décembre 2004)

oui, mais comme ils donnent deux ans maintenant, on doit passer par eux puisque de toutes façons apple ne voudra plus prendre la machine après un an?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais comme ils donnent deux ans maintenant, on doit passer par eux puisque de toutes façons apple ne voudra plus prendre la machine après un an?



pas en france


----------



## fpoil (12 Décembre 2004)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais comme ils donnent deux ans maintenant, on doit passer par eux puisque de toutes façons apple ne voudra plus prendre la machine après un an?


 a priori pas la 1ère année, ensuite surement mais là je me demande comment ils font : accord commercial avec apple ? achat en gros d'apple care ? apple facture les réparations à la fnac ? Car ce qui est sûr c'est que la fnac n'est  pas agréé pour faire elle-même les réparations donc cela repart chez apple quoiqu'il arrive .


----------



## pitoupharma (13 Décembre 2004)

Dans la plupart des pays qui nous entoure (l'Allemagne dans mon cas) la garantie du magasin est de deux ans. C&#8217;est la loi, ça na rien a voir avec un magasin en particulier.

Le sav de la FNAC n'est pas plus mauvais qu'un autre, ils ne font que soustraiter pour les mac. Ce qui m'a un peu fatigué dans mon cas c'est de devoir pour la moindre info passé par le standard, et non par une ligne particulière avec le technicien référent qui s'occupe de ma machine. A chaque fois il faut tout ré expliquer et au final personne ne sait ou est ta machine.......sauf si tu passe par l'apple care directement .la il te demande le numéro de série de la machine et ils savent exactement ou elle est.

conclusion achète a la FNAC et en cas de problème quelle que soit la garantie prise (tant que tu est dans les délais) passe par l'apple care et pas par le sav FNAC, ça revient au final au même (l'ordi passera par la hollande).

Je ne comprend toujours pas sachant qu'ils (la FNAC) ne peuvent rien faire avec les mac (pas le droit de les ouvrir) ils ne se contentent pas de passer directement la machine a apple plutôt que de perdre du temps comme ça et de l'argent (en transporteur....Strasbourg paris paris la hollande la hollande paris paris Strasbourg plutôt que strasourg la hollande la hollande Strasbourg)

Voila


----------



## laustralien2 (14 Décembre 2004)

pas de problème l'apple store direct

j'en suis à ma troisième machine sans aucun problème

dont un Powermac G5 bi 2 qui a planté la carte mère au bout de 8 jours reprise avec remboursement inntégral après constat par le sav téléphonique.

aucune hésitation, le store c'est sérieux, essaier le refurb le mercredi, si tu as un budget serré, il y a des affaires à réaliser.

pour résumer il vaut mieux avoir affaire au bin dieu qu'à ses saints!!!

la première question que posent les gens du sav téléphonique est de savoir si l'achat a été effectué directemnt sur le store ou par un revendeur;

il y a fort à parier que l'accueil doit être différent si l'appareil a été acheté chez un revendeur, enfin c'est une supposition.

conclusion, enfin, c'est la mienne, apple direct!


----------



## qslprod (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai actuellement ma machine en sav à la fnac depuis plus de 5 mois.
Aucune solution ne m'a été proposé (ni échange, pret, geste commercial).
Je suis à deux pas de me tourner vers une asso. de consommateurs.

Si vous avez vous aussi des problemes actuels de SAV FNAC/MSS, contactez moi 

A bientôt

QSL


----------



## pitoupharma (12 Octobre 2005)

Bien voila moi aussi j&#8217;ai eu à subir ce genre d&#8217;aléas et au final je m&#8217;en suis très bien tiré même si a mon grand regret je n&#8217;ai plus de mac&#8230;.
   En fait mon Apple ibook G3 800 a fait divers aller retour avec mss, la hollande et je ne sais ou&#8230;
   En bref :
   -de début novembre au 20 décembre il est chez mss Fnac puis chez adt (le si fumeux, fameux prestataire de service d&#8217;Apple)
   - il retombe en panne aussi tôt
   -de début janvier a la fin avril il est de nouveau entre les mains de la Fnac et des autres&#8230;Là je vois ce qu&#8217;Apple appelle SAV : des incapables qui demande a la Fnac de leur fournir des cd de restaurations car eux n&#8217;en on pas (et au passage si quelqu&#8217;un lit tout mes posts il se rendra compte qu&#8217;en plus de ca il ne répare rien)
   -début juin je redépose la machine à la Fnac car elle n&#8217;est toujours pas réparer
   - de retour de vacances début aout j&#8217;appelle directement mss en précisant que les responsables SAV de la Fnac de Strasbourg sont aussi condescendants que leurs homologues de chez Apple.
   On me conseille le courrier avec AR non pas a la Fnac ni chez Apple (ces deux la n&#8217;en on rien à foutre pour rester polis) mais a la direction de la Fnac au niveau de leur service consommateurs ce qui fut fait dans la journée.
   Je précise que dans ce courrier long de deux pages et écrits avec l&#8217;aide d&#8217;amis juriste j&#8217;en ai un peu rajouté sur les suites judiciaires (attaque au tgi pour vice de forme ce qui au vu du nombre de cas n&#8217;est pas dur a prouver).car âpres tout autant les faires c&#8230;.autant qu&#8217;ils m&#8217;on fait c&#8230;.

   Une semaine après je reçois un coup de téléphone car la Fnac me propose un avoir du montant de la machine à la date d'achat. Apple préfère en effet payer car ils on des dizaines de dossiers en attente.
   J&#8217;ai eu la chance de tomber sur des gens un peu plus compétant qu&#8217;avant qui mon d&#8217;ailleurs expliquer qu&#8217;Apple et la Fnac entretiennent des relations un peu tendu car des histoires comme celle la il en on des dizaines.
   J&#8217;ai régler cette histoire en magasin quelques jours après ou en fait mes amis du SAV malgré les fax de mss et de leur direction on encore tout essayer pour ralentir l&#8217;affaire. (Ce qui leur a valu de se faire engueuler vertement par leur direction). Mais bon un coup de téléphone a Clichy auprès de leurs services juridiques et ce fut régler.
   Me voila possesseur d&#8217;un pc, à regret, mais bon que dire de ces mésaventures  ???? Même les vendeurs Apple reconnaisse qu&#8217;Apple est incapable d&#8217;avoir un suivi client décents en Europe.

   Pour en revenir a un cas concret : la politesse est une fantaisie inutile vis-à-vis d&#8217;Apple ils sont bien plus désagréable au téléphone que Microsoft&#8230;les Fnac si on se contente des « responsables » de SAV locaux (qui ne savent pas lire un fax et qui ne sont jamais la lorsqu&#8217;on prend rendez vous avec eux )ils  sont tout aussi pénible par contre si on s&#8217;adresse a dieu et non a ses saint avec diverses menaces ( j&#8217;avais envoyer un double du dossier a 60 millions de conso et préciser comme je l&#8217;ai déjà dis mes intention de passer par les tribunaux sous sept jours )

   Enfin me concernant j&#8217;ai été très déçu de tout cela en plus de l&#8217;obligation, en n&#8217;étant jamais grossier mais très cassant, d&#8217;être désagréable avec certains de mes interlocuteurs ce qui me déplais fortement.

    Juste un petit lien pour la route http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2005-10-10/


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2005)

combien de fois il faudra le dire : la fnac ne r&#233;pare rien, passer par les centres de maintenance agr&#233;e Apple pour r&#233;par&#233; vos machines


----------



## pitoupharma (12 Octobre 2005)

En bref ne compte que sur toi même et surtout pas sur les zouaves de ton SAV local qui a moi en 10 mois ne m'on jamais parler de l'existence d'un service consommateur pour toute les Fnac...


----------



## ficelle (12 Octobre 2005)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai actuellement ma machine en sav à la fnac depuis plus de 5 mois.
> Aucune solution ne m'a été proposé (ni échange, pret, geste commercial).
> ...




je sors d'un cas similaire avec flac/mssss/apeule

la machine (powerbook 12 867) est partie au sav en avril, pour ne jamais en revenir.
apres quelques echanges telephonique en juillet/aout/septembre, apeule, par l'intermediaire de la flac, m'a fait un avoir de la valeur d'achat  de la machine 2 ans 1/2 plus tot. 

alors n'hésites pas à leur signifier que tu n'es vraiment, mais vraiment pas content


----------



## pitoupharma (12 Octobre 2005)

La Fnac ne fait rien elle transmet ca je l'ai compris en un an de blabla mais apple en confiant son SAV a des m..... ne fait pas mieux et même bien pire.
Quand au centre agréés quand tu achète une machine avec extension de garantie Fnac et bien tu n'y a pas droit.
   Un exemple en appelant l&#8217;Apple care pour voir si quelqu&#8217;un savait ou était ma machine le charment monsieur que j&#8217;ai eu au téléphone m&#8217;a préciser qu&#8217;il ne pouvait me répondre sans me faire payer car j&#8217;ai une apple care mais pas vraiment avec mon extension Fnac de 3 ans.
   Sur ceux je me retire car maintenait tout les adorateurs d&#8217;apple (pas du mac, pour moi j&#8217;arrive à dissocier ces deux concepts et je considère que je fais partis de la deuxième catégorie) vont se mettre en route et dire qu&#8217;on n&#8217;a cas ne pas être con et acheter dans un centre agréé et toutes les platitudes habituelles qui au demeurant sont du point de vue de la loi une connerie étant donné qu&#8217;Apple se doit de fournir la même prestation quelque soit le vendeur.
   Longue vie a l&#8217;ipod et a itune.
   Bonne nuit.


----------



## qslprod (13 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

Merci pour vos témoiganges. Je reprends confiance pour qu'une solution soit trouvée pour mon cas via le service conso de la Fnac.
En tout cas, ces nombreux problèmes de sav sont inaceptables 
Pour le coup, je comprends que la passion du mac en prenne un coup.

Je voulais aussi dire qu'il n'est pas possible de passer directement par Apple pour ceux qui ont malheureusement pris l'ext. de garantie 3 ans FNAC et non l'Apple care.
Et c'est sur qu'il y a une vraie différence de prestation entre les deux offres, la faute à qui ?
Réponse trés complexe et obscures...

courage, je vous tiens au courant !!!


----------



## alain38 (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens rajouter mon histoire SAV Fnac. Le DD de mon PowerBook 12?  de 19 mois (hors garantie) est mort dans d atroces souffrances. Acheter à la Fnac, j ai eu le mauvais réflexe de l amener à leur SAV? :rateau: 
Bilan : un devis payant de 50¤ , ou il est précisé qu?en cas d?autres pannes le devis serait augmenté, un temps de transport de 20 jours, une série d intervenant, un devis exorbitant de +605¤



La réalité c?est le disque dur équivalent :110¤ + 1 heure  de main d ½uvre inexpérimentée montre en main 

Voilà les liens utiles :

http://www.macway.com/index.php?cPath=13_171_466_688
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/powerbook/demontage/alubook_12_g4_article53.html

Bien qu adhérent de la fnac, pas moyen de se faire rembourser le devis par le responsable SAV de Grenoble, sauf si on achète un matériel équivalent?
No comment !
Pourquoi continuer à acheter l informatique à la fnac ?
That is the question ?


----------



## qslprod (18 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

Juste pour vous dire qu'aucune solution amiable
n'a été trouvé avec le service conso fnac. Du coup, demain je vais voir ufc que choisir...
La fnac veut purement me rendre mon mac apres 5
mois et demi d'imobilisation et trois interventions avec comme seule
geste commerciale 2 mois de garantie en plus de l'ext. prévue au
contrat en cas d'immobilisation supérieure à 7 jours, bref c'est
désolant...

Je ne vais rien laché, j'espère que Ufc ou une future action juridique m'apportera gain de cause.

Si vous avez des conseils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A+

QSL


----------



## pitoupharma (18 Octobre 2005)

oui mais est ce que ton mac a été réparer??si oui tu ne peu grand chose moi le mien était plus ou moins paumé ou autre au bout de 3 mois de sav et au milieu du mois août ils on sans doute voulu en finir.
voila


----------



## Lalune (20 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour !

J'ai pas tout lu : &#231;a me stresse troooooooooop !

Alors moi aussi j'ai achet&#233; en 2002 mon ibook G3 &#224; la FNAC. Grave erreur que je ne mesure que maintenant... 
Carte-m&#232;re d&#233;fectueuse : c'est la 4&#232;me fois que ma machine part en r&#233;paration chez Apple via la FNAC, apr&#232;s 3 d&#233;parts en r&#233;paration pour le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, dont deux r&#233;parations qui ont pris 2 mois chacune. L&#224; j'ai eu ma machine 3 semaines entre les mains, et elle est repartie pour le m&#234;me souci.

J'ai envie de me mettre tr&#232;s en col&#232;re, mais je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre... J'ai demand&#233; &#224; la FNAC de me changer ma machine, mais leur r&#233;ponse est : "les mac, on n'a pas le droit de les r&#233;parer nous-m&#234;mes, on n'a pas la licence, du coup on doit les envoyer au SAV Apple, et on ne sait pas ce qu'ils font, o&#249; ils en sont, etc. (et moi, je vous paye pour quoi faire ? Grmpf).

Je vais les rappeler. Je pense que je vais demander le nom de toutes les personnes que j'ai au t&#233;l&#233;phone, que je vais demander &#224; parler au responsable, et qu'ils me donnent le num&#233;ro du SAV qui g&#232;re ma machine, que s'il le faut je vais faire ujn sitting &#224; la FNAC de Montpellier jusqu'&#224; ce qu'on me donne une machine qui fonctionne ET un DVD contenant les donn&#233;es de mon DD (intactes, puisque la machine plante la CM sans jamais planter le DD...).

Je veux bien envoyer un courrier en R-AR mais o&#249; ? A qui ?

Je veux bien de l'aide :'(

Sinon, donc, moi je d&#233;conseille &#224; quiconque d'acheter un Mac &#224; la FNAC. Ils ne connaissent rien &#224; ces machines, ne savent pas les vendre (une fois sur deux, ils orientent les clients attir&#233;s par les mac sur des PC parce que "plus fiables" on croit r&#234;ver...), et sont incapable d'en assurer l'apr&#232;s-vente. En plus il s'agit chez moi d'une machine professionnelle, et comme ils n'ont jamais un seul ordi de dispo en pr&#234;t, je ne peux plus travailler...

4 fois la m&#234;me panne en 8 mois. Ils me le changeront contre quoi, si je gueule assez fort :-/ ?

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses,
O.
;o)


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu ce genre de galère avec l'ibook G3 900 d'un ami.
au troisieme retour chez apple, j'ai reussi à obtenir son remplacement par un iBook G4 qui tourne depuis comme un charme.
il ne faut pas les lacher


----------



## Lalune (21 Octobre 2005)

Je voulais juste ajouter que j'avais commenc&#233; par appeler le SAV Apple, et que ce sont eux qui m'avaient renvoy&#233;e sur la FNAC...

Je vais m'&#233;nerver tr&#232;s tr&#232;s fort cet apr&#232;s-midi.

Ficelle : tu avais dit quoi pour qu'ils fassent l'&#233;change ??


----------



## pitoupharma (21 Octobre 2005)

c'est simple écrire a la Fnac a Clichy au service consommateur en précisant qu'ils auront droit au tgi sous 7 jours s'ils ne se bouge pas....
concrètement et n'en déplaise a certain , ceux qui se chient dessus dans ce genre d'histoire ce ne sont pas les ignares de la Fnac qui servent de punching ball aux idolâtres d'Apple mais Apple Europe qui se fout d'avoir ou pas un SAV crédible en Europe....( quand je faisait mes recommandés AR en aout il y avais l&#8217;autre tète de vainqueur de Cagni en couv d&#8217;un mag d&#8217;économie&#8230;comme quoi il embauche le même profil de gugusse pour vendre des pc ,des mac ou du yaourt&#8230;think different)
ils sont passer d'adt qui a couler et qui faisait de la m.... a on ne sait qui (jusqu'a ce qu'il coule un de ces jours) qui fait les mêmes conneries.
Et effectivement cela ne sert a rien d'appeler Apple directement car ils sont d'une condescendance sans limite vis a vis des "petits" clients que nous somme encore que je me demande comment ils sont vis a vis d'un dsi car au vu de ce qu'ils te racontent parfois....
   C&#8217;est comme ca que j&#8217;ai acheté un portable pc (chose que je regrette chaque jour d&#8217;ailleurs) car pour avoir lu ce genre d&#8217;histoires de nombreuses fois&#8230;je n&#8217;ai pas les moyens d&#8217;avoir 3 macs chez moi pour pallier ce genre d&#8217;aléas.


----------



## ficelle (21 Octobre 2005)

Lalune a dit:
			
		

> Ficelle : tu avais dit quoi pour qu'ils fassent l'échange ??



pour l'ibook, ils m'ont dit que l'echange survenait systematiquement à partir de la troisieme ou quatrieme panne majeure... mais j'ai traité ça directement avec le SAV apple.

pour mon powerbook, ça c'est fait presque tout seul... j'allais commencer à peter un cable quand il m'ont fait la proposition d'echange.

mais c'est clair qu'on ne me reprendra plus à souscrire la garantie MSS.

même si j'achète à la fnac, je souscris à l'applecare


----------



## macdeck (31 Mars 2006)

> même si j'achète à la fnac, je souscris à l'applecare



Hello,
est-ce vraiment possible de faire ça ? 


j'ai acheté un mac à la fn.c mais pas souscris à une garantie étendue (j'ai rien pigé au pipotage du vendeur  ...). Est-ce que je peux quand même appeller Apple France et acheter maintenant l'applecare 3 ans ? (donc même si le mac n'a pas acheté chez Apple en direct )


----------



## cameleone (31 Mars 2006)

macdeck a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> est-ce vraiment possible de faire ça ?
> 
> 
> j'ai acheté un mac à la fn.c mais pas souscris à une garantie étendue (j'ai rien pigé au pipotage du vendeur  ...). Est-ce que je peux quand même appeller Apple France et acheter maintenant l'applecare 3 ans ? (donc même si le mac n'a pas acheté chez Apple en direct )



Oui, c'est tout à fait possible. Quel que soit l'endroit où tu as acheté ton Mac, tu peux souscrire à l'Apple Care. Tu as un an à partir de la date d'achat pour le faire.


----------

